# Zebronics 500watt platinum psu doubt



## Harvik780 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well i have this simple question.I have an old intex psu when i compared the pins in the intex and zebronics psu i saw that the 18th pin in the 20 pin connector of the zebronics psu(not counting the extra 4 pins)missing.But when i installed it on my system it works just fine.I have bought this power supply for a new power hungry high end pc which i will assemble tomorrow.Please help as i need it quick.the 18th pin is -5v

I m waiting.

This link will help others who face the same problem.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_power_supply#Wiring_diagrams


----------



## darklord (Jul 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Well i have this simple question.I have an old intex psu when i compared the pins in the intex and zebronics psu i saw that the 18th pin in the 20 pin connector of the zebronics psu(not counting the extra 4 pins)missing.But when i installed it on my system it works just fine.I have bought this power supply for a new power hungry high end pc which i will assemble tomorrow.Please help as i need it quick.the 18th pin is -5v
> 
> I m waiting.
> 
> ...



Does it really matter ? 

Anyways care to share the config thats gonna be handled by this PSU ? Also just cos this PSU looks cool,doesnt mean its good.I have the same thing and its decent but definitely not meant for OCing and support a truly HIGH end config


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 22, 2007)

Config-
MOBO-ASUS P5N32-E SLI
VGA-XFX Geforce 8800GTS 640 mb
Processor-C2D e6600
Ram-2gb DDR2 667 MHZ
DVD writer-SATA Sony AWG170S
Hard Drive-SATA Segate 250GB drive
UPS-APC 650VA
Sound Card(included with mobo)-Supreme FX HD audio


----------



## darklord (Jul 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Config-
> MOBO-ASUS P5N32-E SLI
> VGA-XFX Geforce 8800GTS 640 mb
> Processor-C2D e6600
> ...



Dude, cancel that PSU, if you havent yet received it.That PSU is not going to cut it, if that is the config you plan to run on it.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks darklord but its too late now i have already bought this power supply on recommendation by digit.They say that it will most probably be able to handle the load.I have calculated the total power consumption by PSU calculator which came out to be 320 watt.So i think this psu will provide that easily.


----------



## darklord (Jul 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Thanks darklord but its too late now i have already bought this power supply on recommendation by digit.They say that it will most probably be able to handle the load.I have calculated the total power consumption by PSU calculator which came out to be 320 watt.So i think this psu will provide that easily.



Dude, when you play games, that 8800 is gonna drink power 
I am dead sure its not gonna be enough.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well i calculated the power on full load.


----------



## darklord (Jul 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Well i calculated the power on full load.



Upto you man.Also that PSU isnt made by Skyhawk as the 540 and 640 and 730 versions. 

DO post some numbers


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 22, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Upto you man.Also that PSU isnt made by Skyhawk as the 540 and 640 and 730 versions.
> 
> DO post some numbers


Didn't get what u posted.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 22, 2007)

perhaps ur 3dmark scores . . .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 22, 2007)

@Harvik78

if possible refer here, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63335

600 Watts or more in ur case would be some thing to target for


----------



## darklord (Jul 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Didn't get what u posted.



Zebronics 540Watt, 640 Watt and 730 Watt models which are more expensive, are made by Skyhawk.Skyhawk is not known to be a very good PSU maker. The 500Watt Platinum you bought is not made by even skyhawk,must be some chinese OEM. The ratings on most of the sub 2k PSU's available in India are useless.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 22, 2007)

Going for antec 500Watt.Thanks for the replies.That zeb-500w power supply can go to any dumpster.


----------



## darklord (Jul 23, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Going for antec 500Watt.Thanks for the replies.That zeb-500w power supply can go to any dumpster.



Good decision  
If possible see if you can get hold of any Seventeam PSU, they are much better IMHO. SMC international , delhi had them i guess. They are no nonsense pure performance PSUs. 
This doesnt mean Antec is bad in any sense though


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 23, 2007)

I will contact Antec distributors in Delhi.I have their phone numbers.I think this 500watt true power from antec will set me back by Rs7.5k.


----------



## darklord (Jul 23, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I will contact Antec distributors in Delhi.I have their phone numbers.I think this 500watt true power from antec will set me back by Rs7.5k.



If you are willing to spend 7k+ , might as well get Corsair 620W, its ages ahead of the Antec


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 23, 2007)

Second that, Corsair 620W or even 520W is much better than its Antec counterpart. For lower budget you can seek out Coolermaster eXtreme series.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 23, 2007)

Please suggest power supplies that give 30A on 12 volt rail.I am looking for at least 500watt true power.Budget is Rs7.5k


----------



## darklord (Jul 23, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Please suggest power supplies that give 30A on 12 volt rail.I am looking for at least 500watt true power.Budget is Rs7.5k



Get Corsair HX 620W  PSU for 7.4-7.6k and be happy dude.That PSU handles Quad Core + 8800GTX SLI so no need to worry


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 23, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Get Corsair HX 620W  PSU for 7.4-7.6k and be happy dude.That PSU handles Quad Core + 8800GTX SLI so no need to worry


I'll be more happy if u give the phone number of the dealer.
And i also want to tell u that my brother has bought all the accessories,i mean we have just got everything just need the psu.Also everyone here in patna was surprised to see such a system.

I saw that psu on yantra online.I m doubtful if it will fit into my cabinet.I have an ATX cabinet with 3 fans.Also i wasn't able to buy a good cabinet cause its DEHAT after all.And buying one and bringing it from delhi wasn't an option.Buying online also is a waste of money as the online resellers sell at higher prices.

Well that psu won't fit into my cabi.But the Black diamond 500 watt from point of view will for sure.How is it?They say its SLI approved
*www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?CatId=13

Well this link says that the SLI approved PSU from point of view has even lesser amperage on the 12V rail
*www.pointofview-online.com/default2.asp?content_id=175
I m totally confused.


----------



## darklord (Jul 23, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I'll be more happy if u give the phone number of the dealer.
> And i also want to tell u that my brother has bought all the accessories,i mean we have just got everything just need the psu.Also everyone here in patna was surprised to see such a system.
> 
> I saw that psu on yantra online.I m doubtful if it will fit into my cabinet.I have an ATX cabinet with 3 fans.Also i wasn't able to buy a good cabinet cause its DEHAT after all.And buying one and bringing it from delhi wasn't an option.Buying online also is a waste of money as the online resellers sell at higher prices.
> ...



Tirupati Enterprises based in Calcutta imports these PSUs. You should be able to get their number from somewhere.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 24, 2007)

How is coolmaster extreme power 600watt and how good are point of view products.I saw coolmaster on ITWares.
Corsair won't fit in my bro's cabinet.


----------



## darklord (Jul 24, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> How is coolmaster extreme power 600watt and how good are point of view products.I saw coolmaster on ITWares.
> Corsair won't fit in my bro's cabinet.



Compromising on PSU for a cabinet ? 
I would buy new cabinet that fits the PSU 
Xtreme Power 600W is actually a 500W Seventeam PSU,decnet enough though.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 24, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Compromising on PSU for a cabinet ?
> I would buy new cabinet that fits the PSU
> Xtreme Power 600W is actually a 500W Seventeam PSU,decnet enough though.


I won't get a good cabinet in this Dehat(sorry but thats what the resellers said)
on the other hand i can easily carry a from tirupati enterprises in rachi.

Tirupati enterprises sell point of view PSUs too.Thinking of getting hold of black diamond 500 watt Point of view psu which is SLI ready.

Confirmed,will buy an even costlier PSU called POV/tagan 650w(ultimate gaming PSU).Costs 115 euros or Rs6400


----------



## darklord (Jul 24, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I won't get a good cabinet in this Dehat(sorry but thats what the resellers said)
> on the other hand i can easily carry a from tirupati enterprises in rachi.
> 
> Tirupati enterprises sell point of view PSUs too.Thinking of getting hold of black diamond 500 watt Point of view psu which is SLI ready.
> ...



Dude, if you can contact Tirupati and when you know they have Corsair, WHY are you even looking at other options ? Also AFAIK Corsair comes in the normal box as normal PSUs its not Long like the Silverstone or PCP&C high end PSUs, it will fit in any damn Full ATX Cabinet.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 24, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Dude, if you can contact Tirupati and when you know they have Corsair, WHY are you even looking at other options ? Also AFAIK Corsair comes in the normal box as normal PSUs its not Long like the Silverstone or PCP&C high end PSUs, it will fit in any damn Full ATX Cabinet.


Since u have emphasized so much on Corsair.I m going for the HX620 watt will contact tirupati enterprises today.


----------



## darklord (Jul 24, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Since u have emphasized so much on Corsair.I m going for the HX620 watt will contact tirupati enterprises today.


Awesome !!! Go for it !


----------

